# 27,5 er Ausfallenden fürs ICB 03



## Merrakon (18. August 2020)

Gibts noch irgendwo 27,5er Ausfallenden fürs ICB 03?
Ich mag das Rad nicht weg tun, allerdings hat mi die Gabel zerschossen und ich überlege vorne auf 27,5 zu wechseln, macht aber nur Sinn wenn ich das hinten auch mache.


----------

